# Netgear RangeMax WPN824 Router problems.



## Darmok (Jun 13, 2007)

I just completed hooking up a Netgear WPN824 to my Dell OptiPlex GX260, using Windows XP. Thanks to "Terry" whose message I read here earlier. I was able to get it running without the CD that comes with it (Terry said "I never have used a router installation CD and I never will). As it turned out, I just hooked it up and powered up everything the way Terry said and I got a "Smart Wizard" that told me what to do. My guess is that it must have been part of the firmware for the product. Now I have internet access with the main computer it is hooked up to (using a CAT5 cable).

My problem is, I have two laptops in the house and I cannot connect to them via the router router. I have a theory. When I went through the Smart Wizard set up guide, I got to the Security portion of it and it asked me if I wanted to use a WEP type security setup or something called a WPA. It suggested using the WPA so I set it up that way and put in a simple password. I guess that was a mistake because when I went to try to link to the internet using the router, the laptops I had would not recognize the security protocol. I then consulted the manual I downloaded from portion and it said "Some older systems may not recognize WPA security protocols." Guess that is what I get for not reading the manual first. So here is my big question?

"How can I get back in the router to change the security settings to WEP." Now if you guys think my theory is all wrong, let me know something else. I have to ego to bruise. 

Also, this particular portion router has a blue dome on it with all these LED's that indicate what antennae is being used. Not that it bothers me when I sleep but I am wondering, if these LED's are on 24/7 are they not going to burn out eventually? I can't turn the router off or that will set off a whole new set of problems. Is it okay for this thing to keep flashing all the time?

Terry! If you are out there I could use your help again. Your message is what prompted me to join this forum. This is my first post. Thanks again.:up: 

Darmok


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is a link to change your security settings: http://portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Netgear/WPN824/wireless.htm

Its ok that the lights blink, should not cause any harm

But you can wait for Terry to see what they say


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not sure to which "Terry" you are referring, but let me suggest that you first look for a driver update for those laptops' wireless adapters. Look on the laptop manufacturer's web site if the adapter is integrated; else the adapter's manufacturer's web site. Often there is an updated driver that will support WPA.

I also suggest that you get the laptops working wirelessly w/o encryption first. Then enable WPA or WEP.

If kama64's link doesn't tell you everything you want to learn about your particular router there's always the User Guide; should be available on the CD and on Netgear's site.


----------



## Darmok (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks so much Karma and Terry for your help. I think I am getting closer to a solution. I used Karma's website and got into the router's firmware to change the security settings. First , I simply made it an open network to see if the router was working and it seems to be okay. Then I changed it to WEP and the laptops are receiving a signal which is actually coming up excellent (all five bars). In spite of this fact, I get the infamous yellow warning triangle that says "Limited or no Connectivity." This is baffling, how can you have maximum signal strength and limited connectivity? Now when I look at this warning and window it gives me this line "the network did not assign an IP address to your computer" the 1st laptop (SONY VAIO, we'll worry about the IBM later). I looked in the IP address of the main computer (we'll call it Dell OptiPlex) and it's IP address is different than that on the Sony. The Dell is hooked up directly to the Modem and the router by CAT5 cable. It provides the internet to all other computers. Based on that, does than not mean that all of the computers in the network should have the same IP address? Any procedures you can offer would be much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"The Dell is hooked up directly to the Modem and the router by CAT5 cable. It provides the internet to all other computers."

"It" meaning the Dell computer? You're using ICS and a router? If so, please tell us how you have the router configured (both the connections and the settings).

Did you get the PCs connected to the wireless w/o encryption? And were you able to access the internet?


----------



## nerdincolorado (Jun 28, 2007)

:up: Dear Darmok,

I'm good with these routers....

First off, to turn off the lights, there is a button on the back of the router to turn them off without turning the router off...

Second, to get into the router, you need to get onto the PC that has the CAT5e cable connected to it, open a web browser, type in the following address in the address bar:

192.168.1.1

It should take you into a login screen...

Username: admin
Password: password

This should take you into a Netgear screen...
If it bounces you back for the username and password invalid... You probably changed the password to the router, in which you need to reset it...

Let me know if this much works so far...
Matt


----------



## Darmok (Jun 13, 2007)

I never knew that you could turn off these lights. I suppose they are cool to some people and I like them a little but not all the time. I will do as you suggest. I have some more questions for you.

I used to have a D-Link router "811 B" and it does not have nearly the signal strength as this router does. It seems obvious but does Netgear make an excellent router in your opinion?

I am grateful that you are expert in the use of these routers. Just to update you, I have a connection now to all the PC's in my household (3), but I am having problems with the one I need the most. I am a college professor who teaches online classes so a computer is more than just entertainment for me.

I am using an IBM Levorno Thinkpad R40. Every time I go on it, I have to go into the PC Adapter Advanced Settings and turn on the "radio button." Everything works fine then until I turn off the laptop. Then I turn it on a day later and something goes in and turns off the radio button and I have to repeat the entire configuration process all over again. It seems like the setting are not being saved. How can I correct this?

Also to give you more information, there are three adapters listed. One is a 1394 Net Adapter. the Second is simply called an "Intel Pro/100 VE Network adapter. The third, which is the main one I use is an "Intel Pro/100 Wireless LAN 3B Mini PCI Adapter. The third one is what I have to reconfigure each time. Why do I need three adapters? And could that be part of my problem?

Thanks so much, I look forward to hearing from you.

Darmok


----------



## Darmok (Jun 13, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> "The Dell is hooked up directly to the Modem and the router by CAT5 cable. It provides the internet to all other computers."
> 
> "It" meaning the Dell computer? You're using ICS and a router? If so, please tell us how you have the router configured (both the connections and the settings).
> 
> Did you get the PCs connected to the wireless w/o encryption? And were you able to access the internet?


Yes, the PC's in the house are all connected to the internet. The only remaining problem I have appears on a later post, but the router seems to be working fine. Thank you for your concern and helpful attitude.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does that laptop have a toggle switch for turning the wireless on or off? Either a physical switch like the HP (above the keyboard) or Toshiba (in front) or a key combination like the Dell (Fn + F2)? If so, and it likely does, try turning the wireless on with that and see if it remember the setting.


----------



## Darmok (Jun 13, 2007)

When you attempt to configure the wireless network (which you remember is what I have to do each time I turn the laptop on) in the advanced setting there is a "radio Button," that turns the wireless off. It is that button I have to turn on all the time. Is that what you mean by a "toggle switch." I am not seeing one on the keyboard. I suppose it could be a function key, but I am not sure what combination to type. Any ideas? Thanks for your help as always.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "radio Button" in the advanced settings is NOT what I'm talking about. You need to find some documentation about your laptop (paper, installed on the PC, online) that identifies your toggle switch. The little diagrams you get that show where all the ports and disks, etc., are will certainly show a physical switch and maybe a key combination. If it is a key combination the function key will probably have a blue antenna icon.


----------

